# Endometrial Bx with Cervical Dilation



## bonzaibex (Feb 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why a 57800 (Dilation of cervial canal, instrumental) is bundled with a 58100 (Endometrial Sampling...without cervial dilation)?  

It doesn't make sense to me that the providers don't get paid for the cervical dilation when the 58100 specifically states WITHOUT cervical dilation.  Am I missing an alternative code when these 2 things are done without colposcopy?

Becky, CPC


----------



## preserene (Feb 15, 2011)

58100- Endometrial Sampling biopsy……….. is a method /any method which does not require cervical dilation at all  nor require any instrumentation like Dlilators( for preliminary dilation even);for eg, with endometrial biopsy forceps for sampling biopsy, which does not require dilation , as an office procedure don, just as we do the insertion of IUD insertion often.
57800 – Dilation of cervical canal- which requires numbers of dilators like HEGGAR's or Mathew Dunccan's Dilators ,to serially dilate to get an optimum level of dilation to proceed with the intended procedure on the cervical canal or inside the uterus.
Hope this helps


----------

